# New rear shock?



## Taj Stephens (2 mo ago)

Hi, i have a pivot mach429 with a 7.25x1.75 rear shock, i rode my friends mtb with a coil shock and loved it, does anyone know of a coil that fits my bike?


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Taj Stephens said:


> Hi, i have a pivot mach429 with a 7.25x1.75 rear shock, i rode my friends mtb with a coil shock and loved it, does anyone know of a coil that fits my bike?


No, short travel pivots are not suitable for coil shocks, they lack the necessary progression and linear curve that coil shock bikes need. There’s more than if a shock fits. Your best bet is a custom tune from avalanche or similar.


----------

